# Boer Breeders what do you think of my new buck?



## sheepboy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just bought this buck last night he is going to be my breeder when he is old enough. What do you think of him? He is 5-7 months old


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 24, 2011)

I love his cowlick at the base of his  nose!  The angle of that first pic made him look younger than he is- I had to look at the horn growth.

And those ears-  I know that coloring is not supposed to be a factor but it is fun to know that there can be spots in your future.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 24, 2011)

I know nothing about boer breeding standards, but I think he looks nice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your purchase.  If he is 5 to 7 months he is already old enough to breed 

Looks like he has nice skin pigmentation, pretty nice top-line. I like his horn set. l
 He has a pretty nice shaped scotum(yes, that matters) Does he have a small slit at the bottom, or is that just the angle of the picture?  
He has nice muscling down into his legs. Congratulations. How many girls do you have for him?   Will this be for first year breeding? 

Is he full-blood?


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes full blood boer and yes my first year breeding


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

And i have i think 6 females for him i also bought a doe the same age as him


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you going to cross him with the dairy goats you have, or are you going to get full-blood boer does for him?


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have all these for him to breed as of right now


























She is 5-7months to full blood also


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

You have a whole mix of breeds in there.  When are you planning on breeding?


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

He is in with them he has not tride to breed yet so still waiting When ever he breeds is when he breeds


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

How long till they go into heat or should he breed or try to now?


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know, but he looks very nice, and he looks nice and muscle-y!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

The 5 to 7 month old doe is tooooo young to be bred, you need to seperate her. It is not good for her health to be bred that young.


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jun 25, 2011)

I moved her into a different pen. Should he try to breed them yet?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 25, 2011)

sheepboy1 said:
			
		

> I moved her into a different pen. Should he try to breed them yet?


It depends on when you want to have kids coming off. Since a doe's heat cycle occurs every 30 days or so, you'll need to keep him with the does you want bred (those over 12 months of age or 80 pounds) for a couple of months. Watch how he behaves around each doe to get a time frame for breeding. This will really help you when they start kidding so you will know about when to expect kids.

If he breeds a doe in July, you'll have kids in late November or December. You can use this goat gestation calender to help you determine when they will start kidding. We like does to kid in the winter months, but keep in mind you'll have to do extra work to keep mama and babies warm and healthy when it's really cold outside.

http://vadenboers.webs.com/goatgestationcalender.htm

Also, think about how and where you are going to market the kids. Is there a market in your area for mixed goats (pets, meat, etc)?


----------



## sheepboy1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes there is two big sales for goats right near my house and thanks for the chart


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 25, 2011)

He's a good looking boy. He's got pretty long ears and a really level topline for being pure Boer, I thought at first he was part Nubian. I haven't seen many toplines that level on Boers.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

sheepboy1 said:
			
		

> He is in with them he has not tride to breed yet so still waiting When ever he breeds is when he breeds


Hope you don't mind not knowing your due dates


----------

